# Is it fair....



## R-HEAD (Jan 4, 2008)

*Is it fair practise to buy from the forum and resell?*​
Yes2668.42%No1231.58%


----------



## R-HEAD (Jan 4, 2008)

...that a trader buys second hand parts advertised here, puts a mark up and re-advertises the parts here and on his web-site.

It does seem that if a fellow member offers a bargain, the trader is quick to attempt to snap up that bargain, which IMO is totally against the ethics of the forum.

I have no problem with the trader offering secondhand parts sourced from outside the forum but just feel he oversteps the mark buying from the forum as a trader and reselling at a profit.

Discuss.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

If you sold something and you were satisfied with the sale price, then your sale was successfuly.

Were you aware the buyer was a reseller when you accepted the offer? If so, it was likely that the item would be re-advertised at a higher cost to cover any postage/returns, but ultimately to make a profit.

If the buyer believes they can better the price, thats their risk.

Of course this is just my opinion :-*


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

R-HEAD said:


> ...that a trader buys second hand parts advertised here, puts a mark up and re-advertises the parts here and on his web-site.
> 
> It does seem that if a fellow member offers a bargain, the trader is quick to attempt to snap up that bargain, which IMO is totally against the ethics of the forum.
> 
> ...


Not to familiar with Commerce then?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

We obviously all know who you are refering to here so why not have the guts to just come out and name him????

You have 2 posts.....begs the question are you using an alias...again to hide yourself?

like has been previously stated...you place a "for sale" ad with a price you are happy to accept....if someone wants to buy that item and try to sell it on for profit then why should you gripe??? You got what you wanted for it!!!

think "business" is the word used to describe such awful behaviour!!!

Matt


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

What a ridiculous post :evil:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

a silly post, but i can see what's happening.

as above it's business.

i've seen on here a set of wheels off ebay and brought by a forum member to only sell it for alot more on here.

for most, i guess people are trying to clear the garage and recoup some money. if they accept a price for it, then it's a sale.

there's by no means the new seller will be able to sell for a mark up and if they did, they might have to keep hold of it for a lot longer.

but if it was 2 forum members fighting over it, usually it's first dibs, but i'll rather upset the first dib person who's going to sell it on, and give the new owner the pleasure of the item, rather than profit.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

R-HEAD said:


> ...that a trader buys second hand parts advertised here, puts a mark up and re-advertises the parts here and on his web-site.
> 
> It does seem that if a fellow member offers a bargain, the trader is quick to attempt to snap up that bargain, which IMO is totally against the ethics of the forum.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good business. Good luck to em. If you dont like it you could always buy the parts before they do and sell them to private buyers only yourself.

On a side note. I've never heard the word 'ethics' used to describe any aspect of this forum. It's a novel idea to combine the two and I appreciate your optimism but I seriously doubt you will get much take up. Most people would need a dictionary to find out what the word meant nevermind apply it.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Does the Forum have ethics? Nobody told me, or the countless others who post absolutle bollocks :lol:

We do have traders on here, some even have their own boards or certainly 'sell/advertise' through group buys or other posts they make.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> Does the Forum have ethics? Nobody told me, or the countless others who post absolutle bollocks :lol:
> 
> We do have traders on here, some even have their own boards or certainly 'sell/advertise' through group buys or other posts they make.


Board, now there IS a word I associate with the forums. Bored senseless sometimes. What other words do we associate with the forum?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Does the Forum have ethics? Nobody told me, or the countless others who post absolutle bollocks :lol:
> ...


Illiterate and mindless (increasingly). :evil:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

R-HEAD said:


> ...that a trader buys second hand parts advertised here, puts a mark up and re-advertises the parts here and on his web-site.
> 
> It does seem that if a fellow member offers a bargain, the trader is quick to attempt to snap up that bargain, which IMO is totally against the ethics of the forum.
> 
> ...


I actually agree and have said this (verbally) before.

Yes, its business but the objection is 1. moral, and 2. its not as if we have a paid subscription to the FS section. Our FS section isnt for traders really anyway as they have their own sections, and it does seem unfair to take good deals (& the goodwill involved in our forum with its unpaid FS section) and re-sell them for profit.

Just my 2p. Its obvious who we are talking about and i have no problem with what they do or the service they provide per se, i just find this element a little contrary to the ethos of the forum


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Lol I thought you meant me for a second until I remembered I had asked a question. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is R-HEAD short for Richard Head or Dick to your mates!! :?

As already stated, you got the price you wanted and he's looking to make a profit as a business. If he doesn't sell the item then it's his loss and not yours!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im split on this one :?

1 i do understand the whole buisness part involved with buying and selling ie to cover costs and more importantly to make money

2 i dont agree with buying from forum members for a price and the buyer keeping that part untill someone is willing to pay more,

i see the for sale section as a part of the forum where you can buy good second hand parts for a better price than ebay and that you are being helped out in thge process..... i dont see it as just a buisness section for profit only


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> im split on this one :?
> 
> 1 i do understand the whole buisness part involved with buying and selling ie to cover costs and more importantly to make money
> 
> ...


I too am split on this one.
Half of me thinks fair plays - commerce and all that.
The other half thinks - morals and all that.
I suppose what you have uncovered therefore is the classic traders dilema.

One thing I am CERTAIN of though:

I dislike people who use the forum to bang their own drum if they have what seems like a trivial and insignificant gripe with another member, especially if this is manifested through second user IDs and the like. That is WRONG and perhaps an even more interesting discussion point. If it is the case that you have set up an alter-ego to use as a 'second witness' and independant opinion, you should be ashamed. :x :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kammy, that chain and anchor is just taking vehicle security too far m8, are you paranoid? How is it fastened on? Through the door handle?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I am split on this one too. Someone making money fair enough, but then this isn't supposed to be about business, it's supposed to be about helping fellow TT owners.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fut1a said:


> I am split on this one too. Someone making money fair enough, but then this isn't supposed to be about business, it's supposed to be about helping fellow TT owners.


Unless your business is selling TT parts & services of course.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Leg said:


> On a side note. I've never heard the word 'ethics' used to describe any aspect of this forum. It's a novel idea to combine the two and I appreciate your optimism but I seriously doubt you will get much take up. Most people would need a dictionary to find out what the word meant nevermind apply it.


LOL

Its life, deal with it.... really can't think of anything more needed than that.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Leg said:


> On a side note. I've never heard the word 'ethics' used to describe any aspect of this forum. It's a novel idea to combine the two and I appreciate your optimism but I seriously doubt you will get much take up. Most people would need a dictionary to find out what the word meant nevermind apply it.


LOL ^^

My 2p - Its life, deal with it.... really can't think of anything more needed than that.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmm 2 posts, thats definatley 4p worth.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

On an enthusiast's website, should it be possible for one party to make a profit simply by being quicker on the draw than a private buyer? If it's your job to buy and sell things you're going to have more time to sit staring at the forum waiting for the choice items to appear.

When setting up the for sale forum, did Jae intend it to be a place where genuine owners get gazumped by commercial interests? I bet he didn't.

IMO it goes against the ethos of the forum.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hang on, this isnt a club site remember. Were this happening on the TTOC site I would see why people wouldnt like it but this is a public forum, open to all. No one is paying a membership fee, no one is signing up to any club rules. If you dont like it dont buy from whoever it is you are on about (not a clue) or beat them to the purchase. Simple.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

You were happy enough to sell it for what you got for it.
I dont think i'd be too happy if i bought something and then the vendor told me i could only sell it on to who he thought was appropriate.

Be happy you sold it.

I just find it sad that you set up a second profile to whine about this.
Meaning you voted yourself twice no doubt.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm torn on this.

On the one hand, if you sell an item for the price you wanted to get for it, then you're happy.

Yes, it's annoying when someone else buys it and sells it on at a profit - but that's a risk they take.

On the other hand, it does seem to go a little against the spirit of a forum whereby you may sell an item at a 'forum price' to help out other TT'ers.

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sure the previous owner of TT Spares probably found most of his 'bits' at a breakers, or did he even buy wrecked cars and dismantle himself?

I've seen far too much usage of the 'For Sale' area from certain 'commercial' sellers, and I have to say, if they are reselling things which have been bought a few days before from Forum sellers, then I think it is morally wrong... especially if 'their' spammy advertising is what is causing potential buyers to miss deals in the 'For Sale' area in the first place.

I'm all for Capitalism, but this is an enthusiasts site. It doesn't need someone creaming all the good deals, freebies, or taking advantage of sellers who are just interested in passing something on without making a huge buck themselves - and then reselling the whole lot on here.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

When did your Mummy ever tell you that life is fair?

Iâ€™m sorry but if you don't have the business acumen to make a profit you shouldnâ€™t really complain at those who do.

If you treat this as a learning experience you've made a profit. The re-seller may suffer from lost sales if others realise they can find the goods they sell are used and can be bought cheaper elsewhere.

b.t.w. I neither know nor care which parties are involved.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guy said:


> When did your Mummy ever tell you that life is fair?
> 
> Iâ€™m sorry but if you don't have the business acumen to make a profit you shouldnâ€™t really complain at those who do.
> 
> ...


Except that the seller might set a price which he knows will benefit other TT enthusiasts. A 'deal' if you like. I've bought and sold on a couple of different forums, and often ask less / pay less than might sometimes be expected. So if a 'business' takes advantage of the low price, and the generous TT Forum Member seller, takes the product into stock, then resells at a profit...

I know life isn't fair, but in my opinion, you don't take advantage of people who may have already reduced their asking price in order to sell to a fellow enthusiast.


----------

